# Dobe doing his thing with cattle....LOL



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, finally managed to get some pictures of Dobe when he's loading cattle on a truck. He hates cattle...has ever since a fat holstein tried to flip him over while he was working in the feedlot. Plus, since he's a bit of an aggressive personality anyway (unquestionable herd alpha), it's only natural for him to harbor some aggression toward cattle. Most of the time, I don't stop him from doing his thing unless it is interfering with what I need him to do. Where other riders normally have to carry whips or prods on horseback to get the cattle moving, all I have to do is point his head and apply a little leg and he gets them going.

Some folks may think it's cruel, it's really not. He's not hurting the cattle, just reminding them that trying to run him over is a very bad idea. Did have one manage to crawl underneath us though. That was fun....not.

Anyway, here are some pictures showing how Dobe likes to move cattle. I'm hoping I can get some video when we ship out the rest of them.




































This heifer tried to run into his chest. For some reason, he reaches for the ears on cattle like that.


















You can tell it was a farmer that built these pens instead of a cowboy. The gate latch is about knee-high to a horse and is right in a corner....so this is how you have to latch/unlatch it.









Dobe telling the heifer that it's just better for everyone if she gets on the truck willingly









Sorry these are so blurry


















Spitting out the hair that he just pulled out of that black heifer's ear









Here's Dad, me, and Brother pushing another group up into the loading pen for the truck









Some of them got a taste of Dobe's feelings on the drive to the corrals, so they wanted out of the way in a hurry.









Peek-a-boo


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Instead of trying to latch the gate each time (the chain is about knee high like all the rest), we just smash the gate between Brother and I with Dobe blocking the opening. That way, it pretty much just takes a cow running Dobe and me completely over to get them loose...and it is a lot faster and easier than trying to run the latch each time.


















Move it, red heifer!









You too, ******!









Blackie, you're turning in the wrong direction


















Spitting out more hair


















He does a lot of head snaking and bobbing before he bites at them


















I don't know where his ears went in this pic LOL. They disappeared


















Just watching that last heifer get on the truck. She'd already tried to run over us twice


















And, the day is through, loaded up and heading back home


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I loved looking through these pics of you and Dobe working.  Video would be great to see! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

great pics ! i love the explanations lol


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Just never enter a cutting competition. Biting is a real no no. However, I think your horse is a HOOT!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Tee he...I love a horse that cows hard! Yea Dobe!

Stilts does the same thing in close quarters...it makes me giggle. 

I know he can't do it in the show pen but he seems to have figured out the difference. I think he honestly thinks he knows sorting, scales and loading between boxing, fencing and circling. I have only had to reprimand him once.

Dobe horses are worth their weight in gold! Love the pics!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks!

Allison, he'd never be worth a darn in a cutting competition anyway:wink:, he's got zero natural cow savvy (other than charging in to bite at them). He loves to go to the hip for roping and I have to really get after him to get up to their head to turn them. That's okay, though. He is an amazing horse for what I need.

Chick, I know! In the pictures you can see of my face, I'm often laughing just because he's so darn funny when he does it.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol! Thanks for sharing


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

I think Mr. Dobe is gonna need a good flossing or two....


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

hahaha Dobe is such a nut. I love it!


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

I love how he spits out the hair. That's pretty entertaining. Lovely horse, anyways!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That looks like a lot of fun, I'm sure I'd have laughed at him the whole time too. Love some of those faces, his and yours lol!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol, love it. Can i bring Rio down to work the cows with you. I wish i had a oppourtunity like that.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hahaha!!! Great photos, Jenn!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

He looks like he knows that he is doing his job for sure, and it appears that he is **** good at it too! Love seeing pics of Dobe! Looks like a great time!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Lol, that's funny! He sure won't take no crap from them cows! Love his " ya better move it cow or else" face! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Dobe always reminds me some much of my mustang. except when baby see's cows she runs the opposite direction. she is always so scared of cows.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

How funny! Love seeing pictures of Dobe at work, and videos are a must.

Our mare Jasmine is the same way. Great little mare for just about anything, as long as you aren't making her cut a cow. She gets pretty nasty with them, but I don't think she's actually ever gotten enough of a bite to pull hair like that! XD


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Dobe is just so cute. You have to send him my way if you ever get tired of him :lol:

Him and Selena would be a hoot and a half on cows...She does the same thing if you let her. xD


----------



## Penguin30 (Jan 9, 2011)

That was really cool! Thank you for sharing the pics and telling whats going on! Bet that is awesome to see and even more amazing to experience! Dobe does his job and does it well! Also apparently moonlights as a comedian.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

LOVE IT!! I love to see a mustang working some cows!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Bahaha! That was great! I laughed so hard. I didn't know that cows were so gutsy!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, now I'm getting anxious to get some video of it. He looks a lot more dangerous when you can watch the whole thing...when he's got his ears pinned, bobs his head a time or two, and _then_ goes in for the strike.

Reining Girl, you and Rio are both welcome at my barn anytime! If it's in the summer, we can go have some fun with cattle (if we have a sick one, you can even work on your roping :wink.

Sorrel, I appreciate the sentiment but Dobe's gonna spend the remainder of his obnoxious days right here. I don't think I could bear to part with him...he and I just fit each other perfectly. His attitude is almost as big as mine is LOL.

Penguin, you are so right about the comedian bit! I have never in my life seen a horse with more expression than he's got. I know that horses aren't humans, but sometimes he does make me wonder:wink:.

Paintluver, they can get gutsy at times. I wish that Step-mom had managed to get a picture when we had one of them crawling underneath us to get out of the pen. It is quite a feeling to have an 800 pound yearling go right between your horse's front legs and then go to crawling down his belly toward his tail:shock:. At least this year we didn't have any crazy ones that would purposefully try to run you over.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Dobe a very nice looking horse


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow Smrobs that looks like fun but I don't think Romeo would handle cows running under him as well as Dobe haha!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Great pix! We used to have a little bay gelding that worked cattle like that. He was quick as a cat (Doc O'Lena bred, and way back then, it was within a generation or two), but would never have made it in competition - he was too agressive with the cattle. He sure made our work easier, though, because he seemed to instinctively know what we wanted.

We even used him to round up a neighbor's escaped bulls. They were as big as he was, if not bigger, and not in a very good mood, but he faced them down every time they turned toward him (I was shaking in my boots!)

Your photos sure bring back memories!


----------

